# Why can't I save to C: drive in Windows 8?



## aSILENTfire (Mar 9, 2012)

I just reformatted and reinstalled Windows 8 yesterday. I'm running avast! and Privatefirewall on this machine.

I found this problem when I tried to save create and save a text file in notepad called "hello", containing the text "hi" to the root of the C drive (C:\). I wanted to create this file and make it hidden because I just ran Trend Micro RootkitBuster and it reported (scan took 1 second) that it couldn't find any hidden files, so I wanted to make one and rescan.. Because it may be relevant I'll post the (very) short log here:


> --== Dump Hidden MBR, Hidden Files and Alternate Data Streams on C:\ ==--
> No hidden files found.
> 
> --== Dump Kernel Code Patching ==--
> ...


*Anyways when I try to save C:\hello.txt, it says: 
*


> _You don't have permission to save in this location.
> Contact the administrator to obtain permission.
> 
> Would you like to save in the My Documents folder instead?_


I just checked and I am the only user on this machine and I am an administrator.. 
*
What gives?*


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

It's a security feature. Save the file elsewhere (like to your desktop, etc...), and then open Explorer, and move/copy the file to C:\


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

In order to save a text file to the root of C drive, you can open Notepad by right-clicking and selecting "Run as administrator", create your file and then click "Save as" and choose the root of C as the location. Or you can use Notepad normally, save the file in another location, then right-click the Explorer icon on the taskbar, right-click the "File Explorer" icon that appears in the popup menu, and select "Run as administrator", then drag and drop your file to the root of C.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Also, just so you know. In Windows 7 and Windows 8, you are not an administrator. You are a regular user with the ability to escalate a job to have administrator rights, but you have to select that. Microsoft learned this lesson with Windows XP and Vista.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

Actually, one can indeed be *an* Administrator, just not *the* Administrator (actually you can enable the default Administrator and leave it up to run, but I advise very highly against it). Even *the* Administrator only retains its elevated privileges long enough to run the program it has been called to run, and those privileges are only elevated for that program for which it has been called; not system-wide.


----------



## aSILENTfire (Mar 9, 2012)

*PS*

Duh! I am so ashamed, lol thanks.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

have you disabled windows defender


----------

